
Grow Faster with YesGraph's iOS SDK - prostoalex
http://blog.yesgraph.com/yesgraph-ios-sdk/
======
ivankirigin
I helped make this SDK. YesGraph is W15 from YC by the way. If you have any
questions, email me: ivan@yesgraph.com

Plus this is totally open sourced: [https://github.com/YesGraph/ios-
sdk](https://github.com/YesGraph/ios-sdk)

------
ericglyman
Very cool -- looking forward to trying. How does this compare with
[https://developers.google.com/app-
invites/](https://developers.google.com/app-invites/)?

What do you do differently?

~~~
ivankirigin
Google app invites is a smooth flow, but not designed for high performance.
Selecting a bunch of friends from a list is just better. I haven't seen much
data here, but some growth community forum posts agree with this intuition.

Their contact rankings are good though. Not FB level insight, but good

------
ALee
With Facebook and Apple effectively owning a number of viral channels on
mobile, I wonder how you think of the larger problems of channels in general.
It's not like the past when a multi-friend selector was easily available. Will
you guys be integrated with the chat platforms (FB, WhatsApp, WeChat, etc.) or
do you think old school is still cool?

~~~
ivankirigin
Apple doesn't own anything. SMS is open.

I'm very worried about closed communication channels like Whatsapp and
Facebook messenger. They could really really hurt app developers.

A brief history of social media: Facebook is cool, then Facebook needs to be
paid.

